# Tax incentive for submitting company accounts in Irish?



## BlueFrog (21 Feb 2012)

I am self-employed and heard recently that there are financial benefits to companies if they submit their end-of-year accounts in Irish. 

Does anybody know (i) if this is true, and (ii) if true how do you go about it.

Many thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Time (21 Feb 2012)

If that was true everyone would be at it.


----------



## bazermc (21 Feb 2012)

I never heard of such a tax incentive!
I would have thought it would be more hassle to get such a thing arranged in both English and Irish


----------



## ontour (21 Feb 2012)

Can this be used in conjunction with the Enterprise Ireland grant for creating your business plan in klingon?


----------



## Crugers (22 Feb 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> I am self-employed and heard recently that there are financial benefits to companies if they submit their end-of-year accounts in Irish.
> Does anybody know (i) if this is true,


Yes but you are a bit early - returns must be in on the day, 40 days from the date of your post! 



BlueFrog said:


> and (ii) if true how do you go about it.



By http://translate.google.com/#en|ga| and using  maybe?


----------



## bazermc (22 Feb 2012)

ontour said:


> Can this be used in conjunction with the Enterprise Ireland grant for creating your business plan in klingon?


 

I dont think the Klingons believe in making money - too busy trying to battle and kill each other - except for Worf of course!

The Ferengi on the other hand!!!!!!!


----------

